# Racer dude vs. Fixie Hipster vid



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Great video.


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats awesome made my morning complete!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I think I passed that dude on my fixie over on Wolf Rd.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't stop watching this... BSNYC has an interesting take on the vid as a not-so-subtle ad for Performance Bicycle.. doesn't make it any less funny!


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

ratpick said:


> I can't stop watching this... BSNYC has an interesting take on the vid as a not-so-subtle ad for Performance Bicycle.. doesn't make it any less funny!


If it is a Performance viral marketing effort, they deserve kudos. Definitely well done.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

I really can't tell which one they are making fun of. I'm my head it's both of them...


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Good one. Had an Andy Samdberg vibe going. I'd like to see the hipster fixie respond.


----------

